# Need help finding a DVD name



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anyone know the name of the dvd that Bose uses in their infomercial? It is some kind of karate movie.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## moneyman (Dec 19, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Anybody?


the name of the movie is HERO starring jet li.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

moneyman said:


> the name of the movie is HERO starring jet li.


Welcome to the forums. :welcome_s


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

moneyman said:


> the name of the movie is HERO starring jet li.


Money Man for your first post you are on the money thanks a bunch I waited for 2 days to get a reply.


----------



## moneyman (Dec 19, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Money Man for your first post you are on the money thanks a bunch I waited for 2 days to get a reply.


No problem glad i could help.i'm a big jet li fan so wasn't hard to find.


----------

